# Old Nikkor lens on a new DSLR?



## pony (Jan 14, 2010)

I was given an old Nikkor 55mm/1.2.
Can I just put it on a D90 or do I need to do anything special?

Sorry if this is a really stupid question :blushing:


----------



## pilotgirl2007 (Jan 14, 2010)

To be completely honest I am not really sure but I have been looking into purchasing a new lens and it seems that some of the lenses used on film cameras will work on the dslr's and I had asked someone a while back and I recall them telling me that as long as the electrical mounts are the same and they haven't changed their mounting system it should work.  So in other words if you had a fancy Nikon that shot film and you wanted to use your lens on the new nikon DSLR then as long as the mounting was the same you would be fine... Someone please correct me if I am wrong. I would love to know the answer to this too : )


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 14, 2010)

What lens is it. Post pics. Some of the older lenses will mount but will damage the camera.


----------



## pony (Jan 14, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> What lens is it. Post pics. Some of the older lenses will mount but will damage the camera.



BRB with pics


----------



## AUS-10 (Jan 14, 2010)

Check the chart-

Nikon Lens Compatibility


----------



## pony (Jan 14, 2010)

There are actually 3 lenses, I hope at least one is workable 

LENS#1











LENS #2










LENS #3


----------



## AUS-10 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nvm


----------



## pony (Jan 14, 2010)

AUS-10 said:


> Check the chart-
> 
> Nikon Lens Compatibility



Thanks for the link, I will look but I am afraid I still won't know if it is OK or not.
Wish me luck


----------



## pony (Jan 14, 2010)

AUS-10 said:


> Nvm



???


----------



## AUS-10 (Jan 14, 2010)

pony said:


> AUS-10 said:
> 
> 
> > Nvm
> ...


 
I think that lens can only be used for the old rangefinder cameras. Im pretty sure it isnt compatible with the D90. But I could be wrong. Unless its modified. N that idk how to do.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is some reading for ya:

Nikon 24mm f/2


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Jan 14, 2010)

It seems as though the last lens, the 24mm f/2, should fit onto your D90. However, you will only be able to use Manual mode on your camera, and you'll only be able to use manual focus (however, the focus conformation dot in your viewfinder will still work).

As for the others, I'm afraid I have no idea. Take the rear lens cap off and look carefully at the mounts. If they look similar to the 24mm f/2, they should work. If you're unsure, just slowly and gently screw it onto the camera, if it seems to slide and click into place nicely, odds are that it'll be fine, although you'll have the same limitations as to focusing and exposure metering.

Nikon lenses basically all work on modern cameras from the 1950's onwards, using the "F" mount.


----------



## pony (Jan 14, 2010)

fiveoboy01 said:


> Here is some reading for ya:
> 
> Nikon 24mm f/2



Hmmmm. Ken says not to bother...but technically it will work, right?

I just don't want to damage my camera in any way.

Thanks you all for the help and the links. I tried Googling combinations of the lenses and D90 and could not find any great info...


----------



## Dwig (Jan 14, 2010)

55m f/1.2: This sample is a pre-AI version. It has been AI converted by a machinist. The conversion is not a factory conversion and may or may not work on modern bodies. It might pass muster as an "AI Converted" lens and might have to be considered a pre-AI lens. There may also be special exceptions for certain ranges of serial numbers on this lens. Check Nikon's own charts for any serial number exclusions. 

45mm f/2.8 GN: This is a pre-AI version (they all are) that has a proper factory AI conversion. It should mount and work, to a degree, on all modern Nikon bodies as per the Conversion Chart's "AI Converted" column

24mm f/2.0: This is an AI-s lens and was born as such. It should mount and work, to a degree, on all modern Nikon bodies as per the Conversion Chart's "AI, AI-s" column.


----------



## pony (Jan 14, 2010)

Dwig said:


> 55m f/1.2: This sample is a pre-AI version. It has been AI converted by a machinist. The conversion is not a factory conversion and may or may not work on modern bodies.
> 
> 45mm f/2.8 GN: This is a pre-AI version (they all are) that has a proper factory AI conversion.




Thank you so much for the explanation.
One ignorant question though:
How can you tell what type of conversion was done?


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 14, 2010)

That lens will mount and shoot fine (in M mode), but the d90 will not meter thru the lens without help of a cpu in the lens.  The d200/300/700 and d3 will meter with those old lenses, so it could be used in "A" mode on those cameras.

It's an awesome lens... expect it to be pretty soft wide open, but that's part of the character of the lens.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 14, 2010)

pony said:


> Dwig said:
> 
> 
> > 55m f/1.2: This sample is a pre-AI version. It has been AI converted by a machinist. The conversion is not a factory conversion and may or may not work on modern bodies.
> ...



the non solid "rabbit ears" are a hint that it's been converted, but I'm not sure how you tell factory from non-factory.


----------



## Dwig (Jan 15, 2010)

pony said:


> Dwig said:
> 
> 
> > 55m f/1.2: This sample is a pre-AI version. It has been AI converted by a machinist. The conversion is not a factory conversion and may or may not work on modern bodies.
> ...



I have beady little eyes 

Custom machined conversions create the AI coupling ridge by machining away the overhanging lip of the f/stop ring, as is the case with your 55mm, or adding an extra metal tab to provide the function. This later approach is often necessary with non-Nikon lenses whose f/stop rings don't overhang the lens flange (Nikkors do this to help keep dirt away from the flange faces). Proper factory/service center conversions use a factory made replacement f/stop ring. This factory made ring will also have the second "ADR" f/stop scale used by some cameras (F2A, F3, ...) to show the f/stop in the VF. They will also have the newer style meter coupling prong/fork (if it hasn't been subsequently removed) that has holes to allow more light to reach the f/5.6 section of the ADR scale.

Telling a factory converted late model pre-AI lens (rubber focusing grip versions) from a born-AI lens is difficult without careful examination of the rear baffles and tabs along with the subtle difference in the rubber grip. AI-s lenses, like yours, are easier as their minimum aperture will be painted a burnt orange color to match the color used for the "P" and "S" settings on the shutter speed dial of the cameras comtemporary with those lenses since the minimum aperture must to set when using those exposure modes.


----------



## ANDS! (Jan 15, 2010)

Just mount the lens; if its not going to work its not like its going to blow up your camera.  The only way you can damage your camera is if you try to mount something on it and force it to fit.


----------



## pony (Jan 17, 2010)

ANDS! said:


> Just mount the lens; if its not going to work its not like its going to blow up your camera.  The only way you can damage your camera is if you try to mount something on it and force it to fit.



Good to know. I was not worried it would actually blow up, but I was worried that it would scrape/bend/gouge/whatever...


----------



## AtominoPhotoForum (Jan 17, 2010)

Many times they are at my D300: working excellent. You will find great small lenses! 50/1.8 E ... vivitar 28/2.8 .... more in my

Homepage


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2010)

I would agree with ALL of Dwig's comments regarding all three lenses. The 55mm has simply had some of the "buckhorns" machined off,along with some of the aperture control ridge on the TOP----but on the D90, the CRITICAL clearance is not the AI-coupling ridge or the AI-indexing ledge on the lens--the critical clearance is on the bottom of the lens mounting area, at the 7 o'clock position, where the minimum aperture sensing tab is located on a D80 or D90,and many other cameras. The machinist who milled off the back of the aperrture ring on the 55mm lens might not have also removed adequate (if ANY) metal on the bottom of the aperture ring, since when the conversion was done is unsure, and the minimum aperture sensing tab was NOT use on NIkon bodies of the 1970s and 1980s....many, but not all, pre-AI Nikkors had what are now sometimes called "fat aperture rings", which can break off that plastic tab a 7 o'clock on the body...

The 45 GN has a factory Ai conversion, with a replacement aperture ring. And secondary aperture scale.

The 24/2 is an AiS...the minimum aperture in orange, the holes in the buckhorns, and the secondary Aperture Direct Readout aperture scale also in color, plus the rubber focusing ring and aperture ring style, plus Nikon familiarity, all put this as an Ai-S lens. EDIT: OOPS!!! I typed out a reply while still on page 1...I didn't realize this had already been answered.


----------

